# Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?



## Dr_Lobster (28. Januar 2016)

*Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Hallo Leute,
folgendes: Ich hab mir den Arctic Freezer 13 auf meine CPU gespannt und um Bios zunächst das Profil "Lautlos" angewählt. Damit bleibt meine CPU im Idle (und beim simplen surfen) laut HWMonitor auf 25-27 Grad. Das wundert mich auch nicht weil der Freezer trotz des angewählten Profils "Lautlos" bei 1470 U/min dreht (der mögliche Bereich des Lüfters ist zwischen 600 und 2000 U/min).
Da ich aber gerne ein paar Grad mehr auf der CPU in Kauf nehme um ihn im Idle auf ca 800 - 100 Umdrehungen zu drosseln bin ich ins Bios gegangen und hab ein eigenes Lüfterprofil erstellt (z.B. bis 40 Grad soll er bei 50% drehen --> das wären ja dann 1000 U/min).
Ich hab das Profil gespeichert und den PC hochfahren lassen. Leider hat der Freezer dieses Profil nicht übernommen. Er dreht seitdem bei jeder Temperatur auf vollen Touren. Hab verschiedene Profile probiert und er dreht immer voll auf. Benutze ich das voreingestellte "Lautlos" wird er wieder erträglich.
Was mach ich falsch? Ich möchte das wirklich gerne im Bios einstellen und keine extra Programme á la Speedfan nutzen.

Danke!


----------



## claster17 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Um welches Board handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

ASRock Z97 Anniversary (Bios Version 1.90)


----------



## funkmann (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Dr_Lobster, darf ich fragen welche CPU und welchen CPU-Kühler du drauf hast? Wäre nett wenn du mir das kurz beantworten könntest


----------



## funkmann (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Ach Entschuldigung, meine natürlich nur welche CPU du hast, COU-Kühler steht ja schon oben sorry


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Hab den i5 4690k (nicht OC)


----------



## funkmann (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Ok danke.
Und wie sieht es mit den Temperaturen aus? Also unter Volllast?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Ca. 65 Grad unter Last


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Ca. 65 Grad unter Last



Das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Dr_Lobster (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Hat nun aus unerfindlichen Gründen doch funktioniert 
Noch ne andere Frage: Wenn ich im Bios bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit 20% einstelle, von welchem Wert ist dann auszugehen? Von der maximalen Drehzahl kanns nicht sein, denn ich hab bei 20% immer noch 1120 U/min (wenn die maximale Drehzahl wie bei mir 2000 U/min beträgt, dann müssten 20% ja 400 U/min sein und nicht 1120)


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*



Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Hat nun aus unerfindlichen Gründen doch funktioniert
> Noch ne andere Frage: Wenn ich im Bios bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit 20% einstelle, von welchem Wert ist dann auszugehen? Von der maximalen Drehzahl kanns nicht sein, denn ich hab bei 20% immer noch 1120 U/min (wenn die maximale Drehzahl wie bei mir 2000 U/min beträgt, dann müssten 20% ja 400 U/min sein und nicht 1120)



Dann schaue mal auf die PWM-Einstellungen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Die PWM-Prozente sind nicht linear zur Drehzahl, sondern nach einer wilkürlichen Kurve des Lüfterherstellers definiert. Da hilft im Einzelfall nur ausprobieren. In meinem Bios gibt es immer eine Drehzahlanzeige, wenn ich manuell die Lüfterkurve anpasse und ich kann einfach erkennen, welche Drehzahl der Prozentwert entspricht.

Dieses Bild finde ich zu Deinem Mainboard hier im Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...gsaustausch-140616181426-lueftersteuerung.jpg

Dann musst Du jetzt einfach Prozentwerte ausprobieren und Dir die Drahzahl anschauen. Es sieht so aus, als wenn Asrock Dir leider keine Drehzahlanzeige gibt. Dann musst Du den HW-Monitor nutzen und es ist etwas mühsamer. Im Idle benötigst Du eigentlich gar keinen Lüfter, also kann man irgendwie versuchen, auf Minimaldrehzahl zu kommen. Speichern nicht vergessen, damit die Werte auch angenommen werden.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dr_Lobster (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Ihr habt Recht, so funktioniert es hervorragend. Schon komisch aber dass die Prozentanzeige nicht einfach über die maximale Drehzahl ausgerechnet wird. Würde ja irgendwie Sinn machen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Naja, Es interessiert mehr der Luftdurchsatz und der ist nicht linear zur Drehzahl. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil von PWM zur alten Spannungsregelung der 3-PIN Lüfter, dass die Hersteller freier ihre Kurve legen können. Im Prinzip sind doch aber nur zwei Werte wichtig, wie leise bekommt man es im idle und bei welcher CPU-Temperatur möchte man wieviel maximale Drehzahl, damit der Krach nicht zu groß wird. 

Dir würde ich drei Punkte raten:
- bis 40°C so langsam wir möglich
- bis 60°C die Drehzahl, die Dich noch ncht stört
- bis 75°C Maximaldrehzahl, damit die arme CPU nicht leidet ...

Bei der min. Drehzahl musst Du nur aufpassen, dass die Lüfter es auch können. Stelle ich z.B. meinen BQ-SW2 140mm auf 12,5%, was das Bios her gibt und was ca. 300 U/min entspräche, bleibt der Lüfter stehen und läuft nicht wieder an. bei 25% dreht er nur 350 U/min und bleibt immer am laufen. Eshilft leider immer nur ausprobieren ...


----------



## Pollox (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

@interssierterUser... gilt deine Empfehlung im letzten Post auch für einen 8700K @5Ghz....mit 1.375V?

Bin immer noch am optimieren....und mich nervt es wenn die 8 Lüfter ständig hoch und wieder runterfahren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*



Pollox schrieb:


> und mich nervt es wenn die 8 Lüfter ständig hoch und wieder runterfahren ��


Dagegen hilft eine flache Kennlinie im Bereich um der Temperatur Deiner CPU, wenn sie mal kurz auf 100% Leistung geht. Es gibt keine allgemeine Empfehlung, dafür ist Hardware zu verschieden und unsere Vorstellungen von "Leise" auch.


----------



## Pollox (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Hmmmm, oke, danke.

Wenn ich die Lüfter leiser drehen lasse dann ist ja die Temperatur entsprechend höher. Idle Temperatur von über 30 Grad sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*



Pollox schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Lüfter leiser drehen lasse dann ist ja die Temperatur entsprechend höher. Idle Temperatur von über 30 Grad sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?


Es muss aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Du hast drei verschieden Belüftungssysteme:
- CPU-Lüfter, solange das Gehäuse kühl ist, ist er ganz alleine maßgeblich für die CPU-Temperatur verantwortlich
- GPU-Lüfter, machen erfahrungsgemäß den meisten Krach, sobald die Grafikkarte belastet wird
- Gehäuselüfter, sind vor allem dann wichtig, wenn potente Grafikkarten viel Wärme ins Gehäuse pusten.

Was bringt es z.B., die Gehäuselüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen, wenn dann die Grafikkartenlüfter 200U/min höher drehen und die Grafikkarte 5°C wärmer wird? Es muss aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Im Idle und reiner CPU-Last reichen vor sich hin säuselnde Gehäuselüfter. Die "paar" Watt moderne CPUs sind schnell abgeführt. Darum musst Du es selber ausprobieren. Es ist darum auch so schwer, Lüfterempfehlungen allgemein auszusprechen, weil jeder Lüfter an jeder Einbaustelle andere Geräusche produziert. Z.B. habe ich gerade die eigentlich sehr guten Fractal GP14 Lüfter vorne gegen schmale Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 getauscht. Die haben leider durchaus hörbare Lager, sobald ich die Frontklappe schließe, höre ich aber auf 0,5m Abstand nicht mehr wirklich etwas davon. Und sie haben eheblich mehr Luftdurchsatz, der in meinem besonderen Fall mit nur einem ausblasendem Lüfter im Fractal R5 PCGH Gehäuse helfen. Darum kann ich diese Lüfter schwer allgemein empfehlen, bei mir haben sie viel gebracht, naja, viel, also 2-3°C Grafikkartentemperatur.

Er erste Schritt ist für mich darum immer, dass ich Lüfter da einbaue, wo sie hin sollen und dann einmal das Kennfeld durchgehe, während alle andere Lüfter so langsam wie möglich drehen. Bis wann sind wie leise, ab wann hörbar, ab wann störend. Und da sist absolut individuell. Das weitere sind die Zieltemperatuen. Für den einen sind 60°C CPU Temperatur eine "Katastrophe", die andere hält 75°C für völlig unproblematisch, etc...

Die nächste Frage ist, nach wlecher Temperatur man die Gehäuselüfter regelt. Ideal wäre eine Lüftersteuerung und ein Sensor um Hecklüfter, sowie ein PID-Regler mit eingestellter Maximaltemperatur. Das haben wir aber fast alle nicht. Jetzt kann man Gehäuselüfter feste Drehzahlen geben, sie über die CPU-Temperatur regeln oder die Systemtemperatur, also in der Regel den Chipsatz, je nachdem, was das Board erlaubt. Der Chipsatz wird aber genau dann sofort sehr warm, wenn hohe Datenmengen transferiert werden. Spiel laden und schwups drheen die Lüfter auf, obwohl CPU und GPU gar nichts machen.

Ich koppele darum alle meine Gehäuselüfter immer an die CPU-Temperatur. Aber das ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Pollox (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag. Ich muss erwähnen dass beide Komponeten mit einer Custom-Wakü gekühlt werden. Die 8 Lüfter sind daher nur auf den beiden Radiatoren.  
Mein Gehäuse ist das Thermaltake Core P5. Also eigentlich komplett offen auf allen vier Seiten.
Aber ich werde dss nochmals überdenken und vielleicht muss ich auch meine Temperaturaktzeptanz ein wenig nach oben schrauben, also die im Idle Modus natürlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*



Pollox schrieb:


> ... vielleicht muss ich auch meine Temperaturaktzeptanz ein wenig nach oben schrauben, also die im Idle Modus natürlich.


Idle-Temperaturen von CPU und GPU möchte ich inzwischen so hoch wie möglich haben, denn für die Haltbarkeit ist es völlig egal, ob es denn 25°C oder 45°C sind. Es reduziert aber Wärmespanungen durch ständige Temperaturwechsel. Es sollte im Idle nur soviel Luft durch das Gehäuse gehen, da zu mindest Mainboardkomponenten nicht zu warm werden. So ein bisschen sollten die Lüfter aber schon drehen. Wenn Du nur acht Lüfter an Radiatoren hast und CPU und GPU beid eim Kreislauf hängen, sollte eine Regelung doch wirklich einfach werden. Da geht was


----------



## Pollox (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lüfterkurve im Bios richtig anpassen?*

Oke alles klar. Ich bin halt irgendwie ein Temperaturfanatiker, so wie viele mit einer Wakü


----------

